# What is/are your signature perfume(s)?



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't name just one but I love Bvlgari's pour femme and Red Door by Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been so in love with Princess by Vera Wang for a long time, but I've recently fallen for SJP NYC. It smells like strawberries, I love it!


----------



## toni (Jun 19, 2010)

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 19, 2010)

I've had my single "signature" perfumes, from Giorgio Red back when it first came out when I was in high school, long before there were designer imposters. LOL Then, it was Tresor, which I still love. After that, I had a bf who sneezed from that so I switched to Chanel Allure.

Now, I have 4-5 I generally rotate for my mood, why I'm wearing it [ie date, day out with friends, etc], and the season. I like Ralph Lauren Romance, Givenchy Indecance, Burberry Brit and the sheer version, and Body Shop Zestini which I wish were a tad bit stronger and longer-lasting but smells wonderful with my chemistry.

I wish I had money to get a gazillion perfumes, one for each micro-mood. :happy:


----------



## KayaNee (Jun 19, 2010)

My favorite is J'adore by Dior. 

View attachment j'adore.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

I typically only wear men's scents. I don't like women's scents on me. They don't suit my personality.

I wear Attitude by Armani a lot.
Aqua Dio Gio is one I like as well.

I also have Play(Red bottle) by Lacoste.

I used to wear Allure Sport for Men too.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 20, 2010)

I LOVE Fairy Dust by Paris Hilton! I know...she's Paris Hilton and all but it smells so good!

Also love Happy by Clinique, and have recently been wearing Curious by Brittney Spears. I rotate scents lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2010)

Prade L'eau Ambree
Tova Signature Platinum
Clinique Aromatics Elixir
Lancome Poeme
Marilyn Miglin's Sixth Sense
Origin's Ginger Essence
Demeter Tomato
Demeter Dirt


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 20, 2010)

A thread was also started here if you're curious.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh! 

Has anyone smelled Beyoncé's perfume? It's called Fever.

I actually really like it and I spent a day wearing a sample I got from the perfume department at my local drug store. It's literally the size of a department store and is even sectioned off like one.

Anyways... back on topic... I really like how it smelled on me. It seemed to fit my chemistry a lot better than any other female scents I've tried. I may switch to that one really soon.

There's also L from Lolita Lempica(sp) that I LOVE! It's like sweet but sour green apple. I was given a miniature for my prom back in 2007. 

My date was given a miniature of Unforgivable for Men by Sean John and found it too androgynous, so gave it to me. That also was a great one.

One company that I think should be marketed more for women rather than men is the JOOP! brand. It smells wonderfully clean and rather feminine.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 20, 2010)

My favorite fragrances fit within one of two categories: 

- Woodsy-spicy and vanilla based. But not too sweet or candyish. I usually wear these more often in cooler weather. Donna Karan Black Cashmere was a favorite, but it became so hard to find. I have a lighter version of Opium I like too when I want something "perfumey". I have a vial of an artisan fragrance with vanilla, cocoa, and bitter orange notes that doesn't have much in the way of sugary sweetness that I love. And one of my favorites is a cheap fragrance oil sold under one of two names "Arabian Sandalwood" or "Egyptian Sandalwood". It's woodsy and spicy but more dry than sweet, and for some reason my body chemistry really, really likes that one. 

- Citrus or botanical/herbal based. I like these in hot weather. A lot of these are random natural fragrances I'll pick up at Whole Foods or even essential oil blends that I dilute with oil or water/everclear. I used to have one from Origins called "Gloom Away" that was awesome, and one called "Lemon Sugar" that at first smells like Pledge furniture polish but quickly dries down to more of a lemon zest kind of fragrance. "Green Tea" is okay, but layered over the Lemon Sugar is even better. 

Tracy


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know I wasn't invited, but if I knocked politely and came bearing an ironically named wine so that I might interject my signature cologne.

"Cool Water" is my default cologne. Ladies seem to like it. I prefer Davidoff's "Good Life" that starts out like bergamot and grapefruit and wears down to sandalwood and clover as the day goes on.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't wear perfume but I do use Cotton Candy body spray. I know it's not exactly high class, but people always say "What smells so good?" "I want cotton candy!" 

I like to smell like food. Mint Chocolate Chip body wash is awesome.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 20, 2010)

Right now, it's Burberry Brit Sheer.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 20, 2010)

I wear the ginger stuff from Origins, and have for about 9 years. I'm fiercley loyal to scents. I have a few other bottles but I don't wear them very often. I don't wear perfume often at all, actually, but when I do, its always the same scent. It doesn't really count as a scent at all, but I love love LOVE the smell of the tangerine sugar scrub they sell at Trader Joes. That combined with smooth shaved legs and a long skirt is summer in a scent to me <3


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I don't wear perfume but I do use Cotton Candy body spray. I know it's not exactly high class, but people always say "What smells so good?" "I want cotton candy!"
> 
> I like to smell like food. Mint Chocolate Chip body wash is awesome.


I used to use a scent by Avon called Delectable Dessert. It smelled like chocolate caramel cake and people used to follow me around asking me what smelled so good. It's been discontinued.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jun 20, 2010)

Diorissimo by Christian Dior :wubu:

When you smell it in the bottle, you probably won't like it. When you put it on your skin, it transforms and becomes delightfull. It depends on your skins chemestry, like any othe perfume... I've tried a lot of other perfumes over the years ans always go back to Diorissimo. It's a long ''love affaire''...

''Diorissimo is a romantic fragrance of the 50s. At its heart, a gentle lily of the valley, blooms as Diors favorite fortune flower. Diorissimo is fresh and clear, just like a dewy, spring morning in the woods. Top notes include lily-of-the- valley and ylang-ylang, the heart is composed of amaryllis and boronia, leaving a jasmine trail.''

In the US, it can only be found at Saks Fifth Avenue, sadly...


----------



## smiley55 (Jun 20, 2010)

Depending on the season I will use two kinds (separately)..I just can't have one:

Spring/Summer
Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Bliss /or Clarins par amour Toujours

Fall/Winter
Chanel No. 5 Elixir (Ok ok..I actually hate the original no.5, but the elixir in my mind smells completely different and is much much softer. I'm not sure if they sell it anymore, but a small bottle lasts forever..as typical Chanel fragrances do for me anyway.)/ or Prada Tendre


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2010)

I like light citrusy scents - I have been wearing Lacoste's Touch of Pink for the past few years, so that's sorta my signature perfume, but I was recently persuaded by the man in the airport Duty Free shop to buy Hugo Boss' Femme and I think that is my new favourite. I love it.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 20, 2010)

Heavenly - Victoria's Secret


----------



## AdrianeStriving (Jun 20, 2010)

This is only my second post, and I love that I found this thread because I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee my smell goods! My perfume choice really depends on what type of mood I'm in, or what I'm trying to accomplish:

My everyday light scent: Princess by Vera Wang

Needing to be a Power Diva for an important meeting or just feeling aggressive in general?: Notorious by Ralph Lauren

Feeling sexy and may be wanting a guy to nibble on me:eat2:: JUICY COUTURE!!! (never fails, ladies...Never. Fails.)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

I cant do the heavier perfumes as they make me sneeze

so at the moment I wear flowers by kenzo (need to get some more of this one)

cool water woman and eternity but definately think it would be flowers by kenzo at the moment


----------



## sarie (Jun 20, 2010)

some of my favourites:

eau des merveilles by hermes
oxygene by lanvin
cerruti image by cerruti image 
into the blue by escada
tiffany sheer by tiffany&co.
kai perfume oil


----------



## LunaLove (Jun 20, 2010)

got these Harajuku Lovers by Gwen Stefani from my mom for christmas and laughed. i was pleasantly surprised when i discovered they actually smell really nice. 











this one by Michael Kors i've never owned. when it first came out i was in the states and fell in love, just never got around to buying it since it had to be ordered online. *shrugs*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2010)

I would love to use a perfume that smelled of some type of food, particularly citrus and berries... but because of my body chemistry, any food scents or feminine scents only last about 5 to 10 minutes on my skin before they are absolutely gone and undetectable even right up close to where the scent was sprayed. I HAVE to stick to masculine scents, but also, they suit my personality. A little tough but not overpowering and not manly. Just... masculine. Which is kind of the energy I give off, normally. Not that I am any part male, but energetically I have a more masculine front and way of dealing with life's little situations.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought a cute little dollhouse with all the Harajuku girls in it. I think my favorite of the five is Music. It smells like fresh juicy pears.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 21, 2010)

before it got discontinued, i loved the Torrid Cupcake perfume. I have a rather sensitive head and I get migraines almost on a daily basis, so its rare for me to find a tolerable scent. 

BUT! 

Mary Kay's Velocity is my all time favorite ^_^
I absolutely LOVE this perfume

/girl


----------



## Micara (Jun 23, 2010)

I have several, depending on what I am doing.

For everyday use, I usually use a few liberal spritzes of Pure Seduction body spray from Victoria's Secret, or my True Star Gold (once referred to as the "best perfume ever" by one of my male co-workers.) I like to spray it everywhere, including in my hair. I like my scent to linger. 

For evening or black tie events, I use either J'Adore Dior or Stella by Stella McCartney.


----------



## JadeRose (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't wear perfume often. I used to like wind song but been a while since I bought it. I also sort of fell for 3 perfumes that Avenue has out about a year ago I think. I didn't really discover them until I saw them in a clearance section LOL. It was a 3 pack sampler I bought. that each one was a sprits/spray bottle. For being samples each one actually last a decent amount of time I think I am finally getting near the end of the 1st three. I went back to the store about a week after buying the first set when I knew i liked them & bought I think 3 more sets since i knew they were on clearance so more then likely were being discontinued. The scents were called Fresh/Delicious/Sassy. When I run out of them & feel like something I guess it will be back to wind song. 
I used to like poison. It was odd though I could only wear the cheap knock off of it. The real stuff made me ill. I need to watch what i wear cause my mom is very sensitive to perfumes.

Please pardon the bad photos Delicious is pink, fresh blue & Sassy almost clear maybe a faint purple tint like the lettering on it. 

View attachment purfumebox.jpg


View attachment purfumebottle.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

I mostly only wear Lolita Lempicka eau de parfum these days, but every once in a while mix it up and wear L'Eau d' Issey by Issey Miyake. The latter's an eau de toilette and doesn't last as long as I wish it would, but sometimes that's ok too. 

I still love Stella by Stella McCartney and will pick some up eventually.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2010)

I tend to go back to Burberry Woman always. I just love it.

However, Euphoria is really quite amazing.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Perfumes are my weakness! and right now I am completely in *LOVE* with the TokyoMilk Song in D Minor. It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## nettie (Jun 30, 2010)

Add me to the list of lovers of this thread!

I've been wearing Angel by Thierry Mugler for many years.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 30, 2010)

oooh more favorites, since we're getting on a roll:

burberry The Beat (it feels androgynous, and i love that about it) 
Chanel Chance (not amazing right out of the bottle, but i love what it dries into) 
Laugh with me Lee Lee by Benefit (one of the only fragrances i wear that my mother doesn't complain about, actually)


----------



## crayola box (Jul 1, 2010)

Currently I am alternating between Vera Wang which i love for every occasion, and Ed Hardy which is summery and fruity. I am also a fan of Victoria Secret's Sexy Little Things Noir. For more casual daytime wear I spritz on Gap Pink (I know soo 90's) or Bath and Body Works scents though I am down to the last of my Cherry Blossom bottle and the new version just doesn't smell the same. Usually in the summer I also pick up one of the Escada seasonal perfumes that always have this great hint of passion fruit and grape fruit but I think this summer I better finish some of what I have before I get anything new.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 2, 2010)

"Romance", definitely!! It's so floral and feminine!


----------



## BigCutieClaudia (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh I had to buy a mirrored perfume holder for all of my scents but here are the ones i simply cannot live without

Kors Michael Kors, this one came out in about 2005-2006 and has since been discontinued but it is my signature scent so i've gone through some crazy things to find bottles of it..i will never get sick of this scent and people love it on me too :-D

Good Life by Davidoff, another oldie but goodie this one is simply hypnotic

Daisy by Marc Jacobs

I used to swear by heavenly from victoria's secret but it became a bit too popular and i've since let it go

I also have Coco Madimoselle from Chanel, Hypnose and Tresor from Lancome..
So many bottles, so little time LOL!


----------



## Comfy (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a signature, but I love Jessica Simpson's Fancy Love. There is just something about it! I love the scent and the bottle is pretty! I hope to own it soon!


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 22, 2010)

A quick list of my faves:

Theirry Muiglers Angel
Chanel Chance
D&G Light Blue
Curve Vintage Soul

And I'm loving Twilight Woods from Bath and Body at the moment!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm reading this thread with much interest. But this is the sad part: I really don't have much of a sense of smell. I never have. Something has to be _really_ in my face and smell *VERY* strongly in order for me to smell it. And when I do, it becomes less of a scent than a taste on my tongue. With really bad smells, it can be quite awful. But thankfully, it doesn't happen often. I can only think of 3 times in my life when it's happened.

Because I lack a sense of smell (well, a _good_ sense of smell), I rarely wear perfume because I have no idea what smells good on me, or what scents are really "me." Years ago, on a whim I bought a bottle of imitation Georgio "Red." I'd usually wear it when I went out dancing at night. I got complemented by several guys on the scent, and had one guy tell me it smelled like cognac, which was a good thing for him. I don't know if the scent was really "me," though, because most of the guys who complemented me were just sniffing around, looking for a casual hook-up.

A few years later, I was given a sample bottle of Estee Lauder's "Knowing" at a work gift-exchange. I wore it occasionally, and my boyfriend at the time kind of liked it, but didn't say much else about it. His younger brother was also dating a woman who wore "Knowing," and _he_ loved it, couldn't say enough about it. Like the faux "Red," though, I have no idea how it smelled on me.

So, people, I come to you for your advice. What perfume do you think I should wear? I know that's a tall order since scent is largely subjective and you know absolutely nothing about me. But let me try to rectify that a little.

One, I'm a person who uses the word "rectify" in a sentence without giggling, and I know what it means. ...But then once I think about it, the word's inherent silliness becomes apparent to me and I start to giggle. Go figure. 

Two, I'm an introverted person, but that doesn't mean I'm a doormat. It may take me a while longer to feel comfortable expressing my opinion, but I'm not going to let anyone walk all over me. And when I express my opinion, I feel it's usually well thought-out and clear. I'm a sensitive person, though, but don't always like others to know it. I have a romantic side, but I like to keep it mostly hidden.

I'd like to think my appearance is rather ladylike (think: Emma Pillsbury from Glee), with a slight femme fatale edge. I have an artistic interest in things with a darker edge: darker romantic music, Tim Burton, Victorian lit, that sort of thing. And I have an affinity with the past, particularly the 1920s and '30s. I love old, vintage things. But I have a playful side, too, and find amusement in fun, bright, childlike things - computer animation, goofy psychedelic music like the Flaming Lips, Stereolab, etc.

So, with all that in mind, what scent should I wear? Obviously, it doesn't have to be a scent that's so strong *I* can smell it with my awful sense of smell. Because I probably won't, no matter how many times I sniff it. But something that seems to fit me and won't turn other people off, aggravate their allergies, etc. So whatdya think? Help me smell good!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl, Philosophy makes a line of scents (they don't call them perfumes because they're light and subtle) called Grace. 

Pure Grace smells clean like fresh linens or soap and water
Baby Grace is a comforting scent much like a warm baby blanket.
Amazing Grace is a very very light floral. It's more of an aura than a scent.

Many women in health care wear these scents because they must be mindful of patients allergies/sensitivities and I know more than one woman with scent allergies of their own (I can't wear anything containing lily of the valley or carnations) without a problem.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> thirtiesgirl, Philosophy makes a line of scents (they don't call them perfumes because they're light and subtle) called Grace.
> 
> Pure Grace smells clean like fresh linens or soap and water
> Baby Grace is a comforting scent much like a warm baby blanket.
> ...



I've seen Grace and the other fragrances advertised on HSN or QVC, whichever one carries it, and often wondered about them. I don't have scent allergies myself; I just don't have a good sense of smell. Point being, *I* won't be able to smell the fragrance, but other people will. Based on the reviews of Grace & c. that I've read online, I'm afraid of it smelling too 'grandmother-ly' on me, or not having much presence at all, but I suppose I won't know until I give it a chance.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I've seen Grace and the other fragrances advertised on HSN or QVC, whichever one carries it, and often wondered about them. I don't have scent allergies myself; I just don't have a good sense of smell. Point being, *I* won't be able to smell the fragrance, but other people will. Based on the reviews of Grace & c. that I've read online, I'm afraid of it smelling too 'grandmother-ly' on me, or not having much presence at all, but I suppose I won't know until I give it a chance.


LOL I wear them as do several of my friends and there's not a grandmotherly one amongst us. Give it a shot...and it isn't so much that they have no presence...or are too light but that they're less overwhelming than a lot of others out there but I'm sure that others will come along with other suggestions as well. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> LOL I wear them as do several of my friends and there's not a grandmotherly one amongst us. Give it a shot...and it isn't so much that they have no presence...or are too light but that they're less overwhelming than a lot of others out there but I'm sure that others will come along with other suggestions as well.
> 
> Happy hunting!



Apologies. The second I wrote that, I thought _that sounds awful_. Based on some of the reviews I've read of the Grace line at QVC, some of the reviewers have made that comment, but I'm glad to hear you don't think it smells that way.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Apologies. The second I wrote that, I thought _that sounds awful_. Based on some of the reviews I've read of the Grace line at QVC, some of the reviewers have made that comment, but I'm glad to hear you don't think it smells that way.


Honestly I didn't take offense at all. I can say that whenever I wear it I do get compliments and they're some of the only fragrances I wear that my husband actually likes.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> thirtiesgirl, Philosophy makes a line of scents (they don't call them perfumes because they're light and subtle) called Grace.
> 
> Pure Grace smells clean like fresh linens or soap and water
> Baby Grace is a comforting scent much like a warm baby blanket.
> ...



Oh man if I was in a hospital and my nurse had that crap on, she'd be in the ICU...


I hate the Grace scents :\


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't often wear perfumes, but when I do, I usually reach for this (image is clickable):





It just smells nice and sweet. I'm too cheap to buy more expensive perfumes...but why change when this is so yummy? I think they have other scents too, but never had a chance to try them.


----------



## pinkflower26 (Jul 24, 2010)

my absolute favourite is sexy 212 by Carolina Herrera . the smell is lush and i feel sexy when i wear it too  x


----------



## Dolce (Jul 26, 2010)

Guerlain Insolence is my favorite. I get so many compliments and double takes when I wear this. It makes me feel so damn sexy.

Vera Wang Princess is another good one. I have to be in the mood for it though. Some days I love it and others I feel it is too sweet. 

Stila Jade Blossom. This is a fresh scent. It gives me the feeling of splashing into the cold ocean on a fresh Spring day. 

Many other scents give me a headache. I love the smell of an organic vanilla lotion I have. I smell like a cupcake! The oatmeal lotion by Natures Gate is quite pleasant as well. And I could never replace Japanese Cherry Blossom. 

By far I prefer the smell and feeling of being super clean, though.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 26, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I tend to go back to Burberry Woman always. I just love it.
> 
> However, Euphoria is really quite amazing.



Those are my staples. 

I just bought Ralph Lauren Hot. I'm contemplating taking it back though.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2010)

Opium

....


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 27, 2010)

I fell in love with Lancome's Tresor, the peachy and vanilla drydown is amazing. No wonder it's considered a classic.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 28, 2010)

this is my absolute favorite scent on myself. i need to get more of it sometime!


----------



## pinkflower26 (Jul 28, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Opium
> 
> ....




my mum used to wear that lol very strong scent


----------



## pinkflower26 (Jul 28, 2010)

this is the best scent of all the perfumes, gawjusssss x x x 

View attachment 212-sexy-poster.jpg


----------



## queensizedelight (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG! I love perfume so much, I couldn't pick just one!!!

I absolutely love "Be delicious" -Dkny

"Cool water" - Davidoff

"Babydoll" - Yves St-Laurent

"Ma cherie Dior" - Dior

I can go on & on lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 28, 2010)

To me, if it is in the Floriental category, it's fine with me. I never got into the sporty or 'green' scents. Some strong Orientals are nice like Tabu but I'm more of a Floral/Floriental person.


----------



## sylviasanders (Jan 5, 2011)

Id say my signature perfume nowadays is Gucci Envy by Gucci


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Deep Red and Woman by Hugo Boss. Two scents I always have in my bathroom to switch between, depending on the day or night.


----------



## Tania (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now, Guerlain Insolence and Chanel Chance. I go through long periods of Chanel No. 5 and Cristalle, too!


----------



## bonified (Jan 5, 2011)

I love and wear ck be & ck one summer & Issey Miyake. Crisp fresh citrusy, summery not sickly girly sweet scents for me.

In winter I prefer to wear mens fragrances, Roma by Laura Biagiotti, Weekend by burberys also.


----------



## bonified (Jan 5, 2011)

I love scent memory, reading this thread with the pics of ralph lauren, 212 make me think of different times here and now ty.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

It was _Beyond Paradise_ by Este Lauder for a few years, but having grown tired of that it's now _Diamond_ by Emporio Armani. I also love _Be Delicious_ by DKNY, but everyone's got that!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Shalimar (back to basics in the New Year)


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

Eau d'Eden


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 8, 2011)

With my mother working in Womens Fragrances all of my life, it's really hard to choose a fragrance that I actually like.

At the moment I love "Baby" by Harajuku Lovers/Gwen Stefani, and this one "Bigelow Lemon Eau de Parfum" from Bath and Body Works--I don't have the actual perfume, but I have the hand and body lotion of that scent.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2011)

Curves Crush, its inexpensive and I am always getting compliments on it.


----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2011)

Red Delicious by DKNY and Viva la Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## MaryClaire (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a few scents that I love:

Ralph Lauren Romance
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Alfred Sung Sung

But my "signature scent" is Estee Lauder Beautiful. It has been my scent for many many years. I actually had to stop wearing it for a couple years because it started to smell a little different on me. I was able to start wearing it again, thankfully, because I love it so much!


----------



## olwen (Jan 9, 2011)

For a while I was wearing tahitian vanilla flower body spray from VS, but since that bottle is gone I've switched to a new one: Dolce & Gabanna's The One.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2011)

I adore Opium and Coco, but want to find another scent that is along those lines, but not so hard on the purse and maybe a touch more subtle. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 14, 2011)

I love Alfred Sung scents-Sung, Chi and Jewel
Bvlgari Rose Essentielle


----------



## cupcakediva (Jan 17, 2011)

im a fan fave of...philosophy's falling in love,amazing grace,pure grace,baby grace...daisy by marc jacobs,bath&body works shea cashmere and japanese cherry blossom..................................................follow me on twitter.........caramelkttyn(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Kamily (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to wear Wind Song or Jovan Musk back in the day. Then I switched to 
Baby Phat Goddess. 

Now Im into body sprays. Cucumber Melon, Honey Suckle and Japanese Cherry Blossom are my faves.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 18, 2011)

This happens to me quite often...there may be a perfume that I think really stinks then all of a sudden a few years later, it starts growing on me. I remember when I first smelled 'Eternity' and I was like "gross". Now it is one of my favorite perfumes! The same thing with 'Obsession' and 'Tabu'.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 19, 2011)

Gucci by Gucci and CK One :wubu:


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 19, 2011)

In The Library by CB I Hate Perfume:

http://www.cbihateperfume.com/in-the-library.html

I mean, what else would a former English major wear?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok....so this thread is VERY old but i just saw it! I cant believe i didnt see "Pleasures" by Estee Lauder from anyone....it is so good! I also like Tommygirl and CK One  But Pleasures is the one i wear most-est :kiss2:


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 24, 2011)

"Juicy," by Juicy Couture


----------



## saffronv (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Longing by Coty i think... also Very Sexy for women and Lucky Day


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 28, 2011)

Three must-haves...

Flowerbomb!
Harajuku Lovers- "G"
Euphoria


----------



## Diane (Apr 13, 2011)

Hidden Fantasy smells good considering it's one of Britney Spears'.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2011)

I wear The Gap's Dream perfume every spring/summer. It's light and fresh.

I've worn if for quite a few years now and I STILL get comments on it all the time. Hell, I turn myself on. Haha.


----------



## b0nnie (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer body sprays over perfume...I use Victoria Secrets Romantic Wish Body Mist a lot.


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 16, 2011)

I must be a perfume loyalist, because I can recite my entire scent history, from age 14 to present:


*Blue Jeans*  bought this powdery confection to celebrate the removal of braces
*Loves Baby Soft*  not quite as enchanting but easier to find
*Shalimar *(Guerlain)  my first attempt at smelling like an adult
*Bill Blass*  discovered BB at 18 and wore it for at least a decade
*Opium* - bought this at 21 during my first serious fling, wore it only at night because I couldn't part with Blass
*Nantucket Briar* (Crabtree & Evelyn)  reminded me of my lovely great-grandmother's dressing room table
*Bijan*  checked it out because of the fat-friendly advertising and immediately loved it
*Allure* (Chanel)  the last of my eau de toilette history
Ive been wearing gentler forms of scent for the past 5-6 years, mostly from health food stores. Oils and such are easy to layer, so I throw on lavender, jasmine, honeysuckle, patchouli, and other assorted scents with abandon  like planting a hair and body garden every morning.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2011)

While Shalimar and Sixth Sense are my signature go-to's, I'm really loving Kat Von D's Saint right now.


----------



## louisaml (Apr 16, 2011)

Lucky You, I have worn it for 7 years. :wubu:


----------



## penguin (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't worn perfume in years. I'm not sure what scents I like any more! I think I'll have to go test some out soon.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 16, 2011)

I wear Velocity which is Mary Kay.. I used to wear Tresor for years.. dunno why i stopped. I didn't wear perfume for most of the 00's and got some perfume for myself for my birthday last year. I wear it whenever i want to feel sexy.


----------



## mel (Apr 16, 2011)

Heavenly by VS


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 16, 2011)

I just bought a bottle of DKNY's Be Delicious. My favorite scent is Organza by Givenchy.


----------



## pegz (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful Estee Lauder


----------



## Diane (Apr 17, 2011)

I forgot Radiance perfume by Britney Spears. Reminds me of cherry Kool Aid.


----------



## Cupcake91 (Apr 26, 2011)

I usually wear Estee Lauder's Beyond Paradise for days. 






and Fragonard's Miranda for evenings out.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 26, 2011)

Right now it is FANCY LOVE by Jessica Simpson! When I walk in a room people always say "OMG you smell sooooo good"


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

Eau de Toilette in my case


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 1, 2011)

Just ordered some "Irresistable" by Victoria Secret! Smells awesome :smitten:


----------



## 86waterpumper (May 1, 2011)

A woman that knows how to be feminine and smell good has alot of 
power over us men! :smitten:


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 2, 2011)

86waterpumper said:


> A woman that knows how to be feminine and smell good has alot of
> power over us men! :smitten:



I will agree with that statement


----------



## Angelina (May 7, 2011)

My main scent is Pink Sugar by Aquolina. I get SO many compliments on it.

Otherwise in the winter its a special made marshmallow perfume and in summer its a cherry pineapple perfume(to smell like a bigstick popcicle)


----------



## JellyBeansss (May 10, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I can't name just one but I love Bvlgari's pour femme and Red Door by Elizabeth Arden.



Loveeeee Bvlgari!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

JellyBeansss said:


> Loveeeee Bvlgari!


I like basically anything made by Bvlgari too.


----------



## Latte (May 10, 2011)

Burberry Brit. My best friend sent me a bottle and it reminds me of him so I love it, plus it's vanilla goodness on me.


----------



## asmiletoday (May 10, 2011)

I absolutely love the Lolita Lempricka "L" series. It's French. 

Whenever I wear it people always come up to me and tell me how good I smell. So, I guess it's effective


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (May 10, 2011)

Burberry brit or happy by clinique is what i normally wear during the day but have recently fallen in love with mademoiselle by chanel......it just smells so feminine and sexy. It just gives me an extra bounce in my step whenever i wear it.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 10, 2011)

Latte said:


> Burberry Brit. My best friend sent me a bottle and it reminds me of him so I love it, plus it's vanilla goodness on me.



I ADORE Burberry Brit... but only on other people. My skin doesn't take to it well, who knows. but I wear the Beat line, and that one's really nice. I also love Stella, and I've a vanilla musk oil I got from the Renaissance Faire a few weeks ago.


----------



## sowhat (May 10, 2011)

YSL Opium, then Chanel No. 19.


----------



## Latte (May 15, 2011)

I forgot BPAL Dirty. That's my other one.


----------



## paperfidelity (May 15, 2011)

Latte said:


> Burberry Brit. My best friend sent me a bottle and it reminds me of him so I love it, plus it's vanilla goodness on me.



I ADORE Burberry Brit! 

I also have recently started wearing 'Boyfriend' created by Kate Walsh (yes Addison from Grey's Anatomy/Private Practice has a perfume! Who knew?). It has a big vanilla note as well as a bit of musk and wood scents. It was said to be one of the more gender neutral 'as if you put on your boyfriends shirt' kind of scents. On me it is extremely vanilla and I love it. I actually got sniffed at a part tonight because of it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 15, 2011)

I recently changed my scent to something new. It's called "Pretty Hot" and it's by Elizabeth Arden, Comes in a cute bottle, too.


----------



## Deacone (May 15, 2011)

I have some sort of Green Tea perfume that my mum buys me every christmas, and it seems to drive men crazy. And it smells really nice


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 15, 2011)

Angelina said:


> My main scent is Pink Sugar by Aquolina. I get SO many compliments on it.
> 
> Otherwise in the winter its a special made marshmallow perfume and in summer its a cherry pineapple perfume(to smell like a bigstick popcicle)



OMG!! I love Pink Sugar! That is great!! I forgot about that one!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 15, 2011)

Givenchy's Very Irrestible and Chanel No. 5. I don't wear either all that often because I work in health care, and you don't want to have scents on that might bother patients.


----------



## Magic8 (May 23, 2011)

I recently bought a sample pack of Gorilla Perfume at Lush. It doesn't sound all that attractive but I like it because it comes with 8 small bottles of different fragrances that I can mix and match to make a unique signature scent. When I'm feeling less creative I like Pure Poison by Dior or Very Sexy shimmering mist from Victoria's Secret mostly because guys seem to really like it haha


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

dkny be delicious


----------



## Sweetie (May 24, 2011)

Philosophy's Amazing Grace, Falling in Love, and Baby Grace. Love them all. Make me feel clean and serene.


----------



## Nance (May 25, 2011)

asmiletoday said:


> I absolutely love the Lolita Lempricka "L" series. It's French.
> 
> Whenever I wear it people always come up to me and tell me how good I smell. So, I guess it's effective



Same here!!! I love the purple "apple" bottle too. For the day Ralph by Ralph lauren


----------



## Latte (May 26, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of my favorites mentioned in this thread. Y'all have good taste!

I got a sample of the new Michael Kors Island - Palm Beach. It's amazing, MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to swear by "Imari" by Avon, but I've since switched loyalties. My new must-wear is Dragon Blood body oil from Vampfangs.


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Nance said:


> Same here!!! I love the purple "apple" bottle too. For the day Ralph by Ralph lauren



Me too. I adore the first fragrance in the apple bottle. Very sexy and complex. Reminds me of licorice, vanilla and grape at first spritz, then warm, powdery vanilla with a smidgen of musk as it settles. I don't like the taste of licorice, but it works for me here. I'm also one of those annoying people who're prone to perfume sneezies and headaches, so I apply with a light touch. She's hard to deny, though. It's LOVE in the nighttime.

During the day, I like to get fussy with some stuff from Lush. Olive Branch body wash, Karma soap and King of Skin body butter are my faves. I use 'em together at the end of my morning shower and smell delicious through late afternoon.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 14, 2011)

I love anything from Bath and Body Works! But especially the "Butterfly Flower" smell! Gah, I just want to bathe in it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 17, 2011)

For day:

Surprisingly, I love *Skin Milk*. It's just clean and fresh, nothing else. 




Perfect for when the only thing you just want to smell like is _clean_.


If I'm going for a perfume, it varies on my mood, but my regular go to is *L'OCCITANE - Honey & Lemon*. I find it a perfect day fragrance for work or a picnic.




I will be crying soon because I can only get it online for now and I know it will be discontinued soon, just like the Honey and Lemon creme I adored - :really sad:


For night:

*Jean Paul Gaultier X Classique * - I have adored this scent for YEARS and while I may visit other scents from time to time, I keep coming back to this.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 17, 2011)

Funny that I saw this, as I just replied about this to OWA's post elsewhere. Which has now suddenly disappeared? 

I love L'Occitane Feuille de Verveine. More than once I've had people sniff the air, exclaiming that something must be blooming, where/what is it- to realize it's me. It's so lemony and clean.

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue- same category, and I alternate between the two. 

Origins Ginger Essence was a gift- and then I started loving it. It's so comforting and homey. When my kitties were sick (individually, we had some elderly ones) and trying to stay with me overnight I used to sprintz a towel, and they would gravitate to it.

Writing these out, I'm kind of surprised they're mostly women's fragrances, as I've always had a thing for men's cologne, if it's fresh feeling. Like my fave that I'm out of- Kenzo Air, which is like the air during a thunderstorm- clean with a zip of ozone. Now I must have it again. 

I used to love Anais Anais by Cacharel, which seems out of character for me now, until I remember I like Lovely- both fresh light florals.

And I did have a fling with Euphoria- it seemed almost chocolately, appropriate since there's a chocolate company in Eugene, OR by that name. In the end, I finally went off it- notes of musk tend to overpower me and make me a bit sneezy.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 18, 2011)

Nina and Ricci by... Nina Ricci!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 19, 2011)

I adore *Into The Blue* by Escada.

Three days ago, a guy friend of mine made me my own perfume. He works in a retail store where you can create your own scent. He made two samples and apparently they (who "they" are, I am not sure) like it so much they want to look into the possibility of recreating and marketing it. Cool, huh?  It smells of cacao and vanilla and something else. It's strong when you first put it on, but then really mellow and nice...  It's called BIAF, an inside joke- but maybe it will be on the shelves someday!


----------



## WickedWitch (Jun 19, 2011)

Now it's *Alien* by Thierry Mugler (I just love how long it stays) and *Hypnose* by Lancome (I liked better limited edition Hypnose Elixir)


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a total scent fanatic. I refer to men's cologne as catnip. For me, I love Philosophy's "Amazing Grace" and "Unconditional Love." When someone comments how good you smell and asks about the scent, it's cool to be able to tell them you smell like unconditional love. 

Lately, I've been wearing Lush's "Breath of God." It's unisex and I describe it as "sexy hippy." When I first put it on I think it smells a touch masculine, but after a little while it changes and starts to smell more floral and feminine. 

I swear I've given half a paycheck to Lush since they've opened up a store here.


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 24, 2011)

I tend to be allergic to anything the least bit floral, but B&BW used to carry a body spray (and lotion) called "Frosting Forever" and it smells exactly like vanilla frosting! I wear it just for me!  My bottle is almost gone and I don't think they make it anymore...


----------



## Pitch (Jun 24, 2011)

Do oils count if you don't wear perfume?

I like to smell like magnolias, leather or rose!

Except most scents burn off me in an hour.


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 25, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> For day:
> 
> Surprisingly, I love *Skin Milk*. It's just clean and fresh, nothing else.
> 
> ...



Hmm, interest piqued.



QuasimodoQT said:


> Funny that I saw this, as I just replied about this to OWA's post elsewhere. Which has now suddenly disappeared?
> 
> I love L'Occitane Feuille de Verveine. More than once I've had people sniff the air, exclaiming that something must be blooming, where/what is it- to realize it's me. It's so lemony and clean.
> 
> ...



Want to give the L'Occitane and Origins fragrances a try. Your lemony and comforting ginger descriptions did it.



TexasTrouble said:


> I swear I've given half a paycheck to Lush since they've opened up a store here.



HA. Ain't it a wonder?



Pitch said:


> Do oils count if you don't wear perfume?
> 
> I like to smell like magnolias, leather or rose!
> 
> Except most scents burn off me in an hour.



Magnolias and leather together sound wonderful. Hrm.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been using a really lovely peach sent for a few months now. I don't think I'll ever go back to any other scent again.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 30, 2011)

I am loving Japanese Cherry Blossom body lotion from Bath and Body Works. :wubu: It smells soooo good and feels great on my dry skin.


----------



## veggieforever (Jul 11, 2011)

*My signature scents are:

JLO Miami Glow (so amazingly sexy!)

Katie Price - Stunning

Kylie Minogue - Showtime

Thierre Mugler 'Alien' and 'Womanity'

These perfumes blow me away and I feel so confident and feminine wearing them. Miami Glow is most likely my utter favourite! xxx


*


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually just stick to fruit scented sprays. Most perfume gives me a headache. However, I did get a bottle of Red Door for Christmas and I love it. The scent isn't the least bit obnoxious.


----------



## lucidbliss (Aug 1, 2011)

my fav PLEASE TRY IT .... IT ITS A PERFUMEGASM!!! 

View attachment orig[email protected]123.jpg


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 2, 2011)

4 signature perfumes: 

'Clean' for everyday normal stuff

Chanel 'Chance' (Eu Tendre) for special work days or special formal evening/ romantic dinners

'Midnight Rain' by la prarie for clubbing

Dior 'Addict' (original) for when I'm expecting/looking for hot sex LOL

And that's it!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 2, 2011)

I usually wear "Escape" by Calvin Klein or "Sunflowers" by Elizabeth Arden. They smell very similar.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2011)

Today I'm wearing Harajuku Lover's 'Music' which smells like juicy apple and pear.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 2, 2011)

I found these things called "Auric Blends" at a shop I go to in Rehobeth Beach, DE, called Sunshine Octopus. I bought a flavor called Desert Night, it's sooo nice, it's a unique smell that I can't associate with food but smells wonderful, and I think, not certain, but it might be all natural.


----------



## Moongirl75 (Aug 2, 2011)

I always wear Shi by Alfred Sung. It suits me perfectly and is quite subtle.

The scent everyone notices first is my hair, I always put Biosilk Silk Therapy and Enjoy Hair and Skin oil in it.


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine is Kenzo Amour Indian Holli :wubu:, love this stuff 
I can't wear "fresh" smelling perfumes, only spicy/sweet/woody scents.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 5, 2011)

Dior's Escale a Pondicherry. I don't know if you can get it in the States or in Canada, my bottle was aquired in London, and in other european duty-free stores. I love it, I never get tired of smelling it.


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 5, 2011)

Stella McCartney Stella- for going out or when I want to feel sophisticated 

Nanette - Nanette Lepore - light floral and no other way to describe it then girly

Adora- Kat Von D-I didn't know this was a Kat Von D perfume when I first smelled it, but I LOVE it. Sort of a heavier scent then I normally wear, but it's kind of a spicy, woodsy scent. The exact opposite of Nanette. To me, it's sort of an exotic, mysterious and sexy scent and I usually save it for the cooler weather. I was shocked it was by Kat Von D, because I don't care for her other 2 perfumes.


----------

